
Ask HN: How to publish small projects without GitHub and the like - gkya
A Github monoculture is emerging.  And I guess there are people (I for one) who do not want to use Github and the like, for they are private and closed-source services, but are not experienced enough to set up their own solution.  So, how can such people publish their projects, in a way that they&#x27;re visible to the outer world and collaboration is possible and in the open?  Are there any good tutorials on how to set up such environment?
======
loumf
Just hosting a git repository is pretty trivial. If you want to also have a
web-based interface, there's GitLab Community Edition:
[https://about.gitlab.com/downloads/](https://about.gitlab.com/downloads/)

EDIT: to just have SSH access to git on a server, see this: [https://git-
scm.com/book/en/v2/Git-on-the-Server-The-Protoco...](https://git-
scm.com/book/en/v2/Git-on-the-Server-The-Protocols)

------
quintes
Bitbucket or just host it on your remote and ssh in

